# Airframe



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Ce înseamnă ""airframe"""?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Păi în contextul dat  ar putea fi: fuzelaj + ampenaj vertical și orizontal + tren de aterizare, adică toată structura unei aeronave mai puțin mecanismul de propulsie.

Pentru mai multe detalii și confirmare, caută pe wiki.

f.


----------



## camelia81

in formul englez-român, exista sipartea de limbaj specializat?
Aş putea să pun acolo întrebările.


----------



## farscape

"The airframe of an aircraft is its mechanical structure. It is typically considered to include fuselage, wings and undercarriage and exclude the propulsion system." ( citat de pe wiki, link)

Asta este definţia din Wikipedia cu care înţeleg că nu eşti de acord  alta mai bună n-avem... 

Cât  despre sub-forumuri specializate, nu prea avem traficul care să  justifice un astfel de split iar WordReference e un site de dicţionare  şi forumuri pentru studierea şi înţelegerea limbilor şi nu neapărat de  traduceri. De aici si cerinţele impuse pentru a prezenta o variantă de  traducere proprie când cineva solicită ajutor la traduceri.

farscape
(moderator)


----------

